# Note importante concernant l'Apple Expo.



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Certains d'entre-vous ne le savent peut-&#234;tre pas, mais dans peu de temps un &#233;trange &#233;v&#232;nement va se d&#233;rouler dans la capitale. Son nom : Apple Expo.

Je ne vais pas revenir ici sur l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce rendez-vous. Pour certains, comme Macinside, il signifie la sortie d'une longue hibernation (d'ailleurs le mot est faux : comment se nomme un sommeil qui dure de septembre &#224; septembre ?) et la possibilit&#233; de se reproduire uniquement sur 3 jours &#224; l'instar de certains papillons, pour d'autres ces dates v&#233;n&#233;r&#233;es sont aussi importantes que la mort d'une fourmi jouant &#224; Colin-Maillard sur l'autoroute.

Mais ce rendez-vous existe et macgeneration y est pr&#233;sent. Dans le pass&#233; nous avons d&#233;j&#224; indiqu&#233; l'attitude &#224; adopter pour repr&#233;senter dignement votre site ador&#233;, mais des incidents survenus lors de pr&#233;c&#233;dentes &#233;ditions nous poussent &#224; attirer votre attention sur un point important : la pr&#233;sence de membres &#233;trangers, voir m&#234;me non europ&#233;ens.

Forte de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de membres, la communaut&#233; des forums doit bien comporter quelques sp&#233;cialistes, voyageurs, anthropologues sp&#233;cialis&#233;s aptes &#224; nous fournir des informations sur le comportement &#224; adopter face a ces individus qui bien que Belges ou Suisses n'en sont pas moins des posteurs.

Le premier de ces conseils est simple : ne confondez jamais un Suisse avec un Belge. ca vexe les deux.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2007)

&#171;Un Suisse, c'est un peu comme un Belge, mais en plus discret. En fait c'est un SuperBelge...&#187;

2004. L'Amok in _Ma premi&#232;re nuit avec un Helv&#232;te_.


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> «Un Suisse, c'est un peu comme un Belge, mais en plus discret. En fait c'est un SuperBelge...»
> 
> 2004. L'Amok in _Ma première nuit avec un Helvète_.



C'est pas un conseil, ca !


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> 2004. L'Amok in _Ma première nuit avec *UN *Helvète_.



Je doute qu'il soit nécessaire de rajouter qque chose...


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Deuxième conseil : comme vous pouvez le constater ci-dessus, évitez les explications trop longues: faites des phrases courtes, évitez l'emploi d'un autre temps que le présent et si possible accompagnez vos propos de gestes susceptibles d'aider l'interlocuteur à comprendre le sens de votre demande. Au delà de 3 mots, ils ne se souviennent plus de la question !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je doute qu'il soit n&#233;cessaire de rajouter qque chose...



Conseil.

L'Amok propose parfois de parcourir le Sud, d'Antibes &#224; G&#234;nes, en passant par Monaco, etc. blabla, en promettant monts et merveilles cheveux au vent dans une magnifique d&#233;capotable...

Que nenni.  Il s'agit juste de monter &#224; l'&#233;tage. 

Bien d&#233;cevant au final, surtout lorsque les batteries tombent &#224; plat dans la mont&#233;e...


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Conseil.
> 
> L'Amok propose parfois de parcourir le Sud, d'Antibes à Gênes, en passant par Monaco, etc. blabla, en promettant monts et merveilles cheveux au vent dans une magnifique décapotable...
> 
> Que nenni.



Bon, je reprends (conseil N°3 : soyez patients ! ):

Moi (je me pointe de l'index) y en a posté ce sujet (je mime le clavier) pour que les spécialistes disent quels sont les attitudes à prendre (ou pas) face aux posteurs Suisses ou Belges. Moi y en a pas (je fais nononon avec le doigt) demandé que le Suisse parle de l'Amok.

Putain, après ca, allez aider les autres !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2007)

Ah. ouii.  

Je vais chercher un caddie.


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

L'interêt de ce sujet saute aux yeux : c'est pas gagné sur le stand !


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ...(je mime le clavier)...



Lequel, le suisse ?


----------



## Lila (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Forte de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de membres, la communauté des forums doit bien comporter quelques spécialistes, voyageurs, anthropologues spécialisés aptes à nous fournir des informations sur le comportement à adopter face a ces individus qui bien que Belges ou Suisses n'en sont pas moins des posteurs.



...ben déjà, à ce qu'il paraît les deux ont un accent horrible (surtout les suisses  ) qui rend toute communication et échanges très difficiles...voire impossible .....le langage des signes (baffe dans gueule, doigt d'honneur, main au cul.....) est vivemant recommandé .......


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Un jour j'aurais une plaque en mon honneur dans l'entr&#233;e du vestiaire des mod&#233;rateurs !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'interêt de ce sujet saute aux yeux : c'est pas gagné sur le stand !



D'ici à ce qu'un Luxembourgeois vienne s'y faire sauter à l'aide d'une ceinture d'explosifs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> le langage des signes (baffe dans gueule, doigt d'honneur, main au cul.....) est vivemant recommandé .......



J'imagine à peine ce que ça peut donner avec quelques vertsres


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2007)

Je ne parlerai pas de la Belgique et de ses habitants vu que je ne connais pas leurs sp&#233;cificit&#233;s. Par contre, je veux bien essayer de trouver qques conseils sur les Helv&#232;tes (&#233;tant moi-m&#234;me de cette contr&#233;e perdue et exotique). 

Premi&#232;rement, si vous souhaitez inviter un Suisse _(le terme masculin d&#233;signe de mani&#232;re &#233;quivalente des hommes et des femmes, par soucis de lisibilit&#233_ &#224; manger le soir, &#233;viter de lui dire "Viens d&#238;ner chez moi _(ou ailleurs selon votre libre choix)_"   sous peine de le voir d&#233;barquer en fin de matin&#233;e... Et oui! En Hevl&#232;tie, nous *so&#251;pons* le soir, nous ne d&#238;nons pas... De plus, le Suisse aime la bonne chaire, la gastronomie. Il ne sera donc pas d&#233;&#231;u de venir dans LE pays de la gastronomie et des gastronomes, des gourmets et des gourmands : la France!  

Afin que vous assimiliez ces conseils, je ne vais pas tout vous dire en une fois, non pas que je doute de votre capacit&#233; de m&#233;morisation _(loin de moi cette id&#233;e)_, c'est juste qu'un Suisse vex&#233; n'est pas commode donc... Apprenez bien votre le&#231;on !!


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Mais si vous laissiez parler ceux qui savent et donnent des conseils ?!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Merci, Madame Crakou de cette intervention fort intéressante. Afin de bien cerner le problème du repas, pouvez-vous nous indiquer ce que mange le Suisse ? Des croquettes, par exemple ? Y a t-il des plats à éviter absolument pour des raisons de culture, des gestes à proscrire pendant le repas ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben déjà, à ce qu'il paraît les deux ont un accent horrible (surtout les suisses  ) (...)



Tiens à propos c'est comment l'accent français?


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tiens à propos c'est comment l'accent français?



Bah c'est l'original, la référence. Sinon on ne dirait pas "parler Français", mais "parler Suisse, ou Belge".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi pas canadien tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Merci, Madame Crakou de cette intervention fort intéressante. Afin de bien cerner le problème du repas, pouvez-vous nous indiquer ce que mange le Suisse ? Des croquettes, par exemple ? Y a t-il des plats à éviter absolument pour des raisons de culture, des gestes à proscrire pendant le repas ?



Le Suisse est omnivore, mais tâchez d'éviter le chocolat belge  Cela frôlerait l'incident diplomatique!!!


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409789 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas canadien tant qu'on y est ?



Non mais t'as vu les questions à la con ?!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Premi&#232;rement, si vous souhaitez inviter un Suisse _(le terme masculin d&#233;signe de mani&#232;re &#233;quivalente des hommes et des femmes, par soucis de lisibilit&#233_ &#224; manger le soir, &#233;viter de lui dire "Viens d&#238;ner chez moi _(ou ailleurs selon votre libre choix)_"   sous peine de le voir d&#233;barquer en fin de matin&#233;e... Et oui! En Hevl&#232;tie, nous *so&#251;pons* le soir, nous ne d&#238;nons pas...



En Belgique aussi.  D'ailleurs les Fran&#231;ais aussi, jusqu'&#224; ce qu'ils sombrent dans la guindaille &#224; toutes heures et rate l'heure du d&#233;jeuner.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> la guindaille



Voici une occasion en or d'ouvrir un dictionnaire des provinces belge et suisse. La priorit&#233; &#233;tant &#224; la Suisse.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Conseil no 4 : si un(e) Belge veut vous donner une baise, ce n'est pas qu'il veut avoir des relations sexuelles au vu et au su de tous mais simplement vous faire la bise.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2007)

Même sur le vié ?...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, en parlant de dictionnaire...

Si vous tombez sur un spécimen vaudois (noté qu'il est aisé de le reconnaître de part son bonnet et ses lunettes caractéristiques), je vous conseille fortement d'avoir à portée de mains ce dictionnaire. Le Vaudois utilise un langage très... riche... qui ne ressemble à aucune autre langue


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Même sur le vié ?...


Non. Sur l'&#233;vier, c'est autre chose patoch'&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le Vaudois utilise un langage tr&#232;s... riche... qui ne ressemble &#224; aucune autre langue



Effectivement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas un conseil, ca !


Bon. Je vois que le devoir m'appelle. Encore une fois. Et c'est de bonne grâce que je vais diffuser mes conseils afin de la communauté macgéenne traverse cet événement dignement et sans anicroche.

Le suisse.
Le suisse est sensible. C'est un fait avéré. Le suisse est différent aussi, mais lui, pense que ce sont les autres qui le sont. C'est normal  Deux choses sont néanmoins à éviter avec le suisse lors de l'apple expo :
1/ lui retirer l'emballage de protection. Après, il se répand sous lui, et il n'aime pas. On peut le comprendre.
2/ également, le suisse n'est pas un jeu. On a vu beaucoup de membres (passez moi l'expression, s'il vous plaît) essayer de s'asseoir sur des suisses sans les écraser. Très peu y sont arrivés, et encore, uniquement sur les plus petits modèles. Je tiens à votre disposition un témoignage de monsieur W. qui a souhaité garder l'anonymat et qui a souffert de ce genre de puérilités depuis la toute première présence de macgeneration à l'Apple Expo.

Le belge.
Là, c'est pareil. Il est différent. Mais lui, c'est quand même autre chose, parce qu'il pense qu'il est comme tout le monde. Le belge est insensible à beaucoup de choses. Ex. : aux microbes. On a vu un spécimen fort connu de nos services lécher une barre en inox dans le métro parisien. Il existe des photos, mais il faut en faire la demande aux services de renseignements dont les départements de recherche bactériologique étudient les moindres détails. Cette particularité bien connue échappe semble-t-il toujours à toutes les lois de la chimie et d'aucuns parlent d'influences extraterrestres, on a même lu un essai qui tentait de prouver que le peuple belge était en fait les descendants des Atlantes. Hypothèse consolidée par les tests en apnée faits sur toujours le même spécimen. L'individu étant capable de retenir sa respiration pendant plus de 15 minutes pour boire cul-sec un verre de 7 litres de trappiste à 10°.

NB : ce record homologué par le guinness book a été battu l'année passée par un autre individu de sexe féminin, et pourtant suisse (je sais, ça fait peur), de l'entourage d'un certain Mackie. Record lui non plus homologué puisqu'il a été suivi d'une violente régurgitation sur les marches métalliques du hall 5.

Voilà. Ce sont quelques conseils parmi tant d'autres, je vous laisse en faire bon usage


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2007)

*Attention*, l&#8217;h&#244;te suisse a un penchant certain et reconnu pour l&#8217;autorit&#233;&#8230; Or ce penchant peut tourner au *f&#233;tichisme* 
On a d&#233;j&#224; vu un sp&#233;cimen m&#226;le emmener jusque dans sa chambre d&#8217;h&#244;tel le a capital ornant habituellement les frontons de notre mar&#233;chauss&#233;e. _Nul ne sait ce qu&#8217;il advint du bout d'enseigne_&#8230; 

Aussi*, ne vous approchez jamais avec lui d&#8217;un CRS ou d&#8217;une contractuelle* : il pourrait  essayer de leur piquer une botte, un foulard ou un k&#233;pi :affraid:


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

Conseil suivant : ne vous moquez jamais des chaussures suisses. Nous comprenons qu'il soit très difficile de résister mais conservez à l'esprit que vous êtes le représentant non seulement de macgeneration mais également d'une nation victorieuse à Marignan. Si vraiment vous sentez que vos côtes commencent à être secouées de spasmes, que votre vessie déclare forfait et que les larmes vous montent aux yeux, prétextez un rendez-vous urgent et filez retrouver un Belge. Eux sont correctement chaussés et 5 minutes de discussion avec un des accents les plus navrants que cette planète moribonde ait enfanté devraient vous passer toute envie de rire.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

M&#234;me conseil vis-&#224;-vis des bonnets p&#233;ruviens et des lunettes copies de Ray-Ban pilot&#174; &#224; montures m&#233;talliques jaune fluo&#8230; qu'on peut retrouver dans les deux cat&#233;gories sus-nomm&#233;es


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a existe les "m&#233;langes" Suisse/Belge ou Belge/Suisse ?!...


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça existe les "mélanges" Suisse/Belge ou Belge/Suisse ?!...



Non, ça ne se mélange pas : impossible, c'est une question de densité ! _Par contre tu peux avoir un empilement de phases belges et de phases suisses _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça existe les "mélanges" Suisse/Belge ou Belge/Suisse ?!...



Ouais ouais ouais... On peut pratiquement tout croiser ; Suisses, belges, pinzutti, pingouins, saucissons pistachés... La nature est merveilleuse...


----------



## Lila (19 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça existe les "mélanges" Suisse/Belge ou Belge/Suisse ?!...





...oui ....c'est un corse !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça existe les "mélanges" Suisse/Belge ou Belge/Suisse ?!...



Hélas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui ....c'est un corse !!!!!!



Mais pourquoi je t'ai pas retourné cette table de bar sur la tronche à Aix, juste à titre préventif ?...


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hélas...


Grosse... désillusion ?!...


----------



## Lila (19 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais pourquoi je t'ai pas retourné cette table de bar sur la tronche à Aix,




....parce qu'il y avait un suisse qui t'inspirait la neutralité ????  

....en tout cas moi je me souvienss que les p'tis suisses ça volait bien et ça explosait bien ...surtout quand on les lançait ssur les ventilos de la cantoch !!!!

...yaura des ventilos à l'Apple Expo ?????


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais ouais ouais... On peut pratiquement tout croiser ; Suisses,  saucissons pistach&#233;s...



D&#233;j&#224; fait ! 

AE 2004. Il y avait p&#233;nurie sur la peinture blanche. 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais pourquoi je t'ai pas retourn&#233; cette table de bar sur la tronche &#224; Aix, juste &#224; titre pr&#233;ventif ?...



Tu oublies qu'il y avait un mod&#233;rateur !


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le premier de ces conseils est simple : ne confondez jamais un Suisse avec un Belge. ça vexe les deux.


Un autre conseil :
ne parlez pas de fric à un Belge
ni de frites à un Suisse
et vice versa
mais parlez de chocolat.
Les deux se gonflent le ventre avec...
Profitez-en pour affirmer péremptoirement
que le chocolat est très mauvais
pour le clavier d'un Mac
mais bon pour celui d'un PC.


----------



## Nobody (19 Septembre 2007)

Vous parlez des Belges du Nord, du Sud ou de Bruxelles? Précisez, s'il vous plait, c'est de bon ton actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Un autre conseil :
> ne parlez pas de fric à un Belge
> ni de frites à un Suisse
> et vice versa
> ...


Mouhahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Voici une occasion en or d'ouvrir un dictionnaire des provinces belge et suisse. La priorité étant à la Suisse.


C'est un excellente idée. La preuve, DocEvil l'a déjà fait.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Septembre 2007)

bon, j'ai compris : je reste chez moi .........on evitera un accent de plus


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2007)

Très bien  cette initiative
Cela évitera quelques incidents diplomatiques mineurs 
( Mineurs , les incidents , pas les intervenants)

Mise en garde ( suisse)
Ne pas se moquer des accents belgo helvètes dits "bizarres".
( De toute manière eux diraient que ce sont les francais qui ont un accent bizarre dit "pointu")

Eviter le " fume, c'est du belge"
Sauf si c'est pour enclencher une conversation sur les comparaisons internationales  des mesures anti tabac  ( ca marche toujours bien ce sujet, très fédérateur)

Tres intriguant le plan lèche barre de metro..
Hypotheses
- ca lui rappelait le lèche frites de sa môman
- la personne  dans le passé avait testé  un prototype de batonnet  de glace ( en métal  by starck design ) et par un mysterieux méandre cerébral , réactivation de la connexion neuronale lié à ce souvenir ( pardon , trauma) 

( il y a bien sur d'autres possibilités : par exemple  nostalgie  de son aventure, purement sexuelle , avec Lulu la Nantaise ( et/ou Bob le marin voire les 2), démonstration destinée à l'éducation de ses compagnons de voyage métropolitain

A propos d'evier
Ne pas oublier que certaines génerations restent très intriguées par le bidet ( _so french , so queer !_)


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tres intriguant le plan l&#232;che barre de metro..
> Hypotheses
> - ca lui rappelait le l&#232;che frites de sa m&#244;man
> - la personne  dans le pass&#233; avait test&#233;  un prototype de batonnet  de glace ( en m&#233;tal  by starck design ) et par un mysterieux m&#233;andre cer&#233;bral , r&#233;activation de la connexion neuronale li&#233; &#224; ce souvenir ( pardon , trauma)
> ...



A l'&#233;poque, devant notre effarement l'individu en question avait r&#233;pondu : "je viens de l&#233;cher d'un seul coup de langue plusieurs milliers de personnes : je suis une b&#234;te".

C'est un point de vue qui se d&#233;fend : statistiquement il devait bien y en avoir une ou deux de jolies, dans les milliers.  :love:

Notons &#233;galement qu'ensuite il a l&#233;ch&#233; un menu de restaurant, puis m'a l&#233;ch&#233; longuement. Ce n'&#233;tait pas d&#233;sagr&#233;able : ca r&#226;pait juste un peu. Voulant &#233;viter l'incident diplomatique je n'ai rien dit. D'o&#249; la naissance de ce sujet : si un Belge se pr&#233;cipite vers moi pour me l&#233;cher, dois-je prendre ca pour de la drague, ou est-ce une coutume ?

A l'attention des nioubs Belges : notez bien que P.F &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; mod&#233;rateur &#224; l'&#233;poque. Il va sans dire que profiter du statut de nationalit&#233; pour l&#233;cher les verts que vous pourriez croiser serait tr&#232;s mal vu. Par contre, rien n'interdit de se l&#233;cher entre bleus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Euh&#8230; attends !!!

Ou alors on juge sur place


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> ... Par contre, rien n'interdit de se lécher entre bleus.



Faudrait penser à filmer... Y'a de la thune à se faire...


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4410811 a dit:
			
		

> Euh attends !!!
> 
> Ou alors on juge sur place



Oui, oui, bien sûr : a la discrétion des modérateurs, il va sans dire !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> A l'époque, devant notre effarement l'individu en question avait répondu : "je viens de lécher d'un seul coup de langue plusieurs milliers de personnes : je suis une bête".


Et une bête modeste avec ca
 



> C'est un point de vue qui se défend : statistiquement il devait bien y en avoir une ou deux de jolies, dans les milliers.  :love:


Il n'y a pas de précision quand au genre des dits milliers
( Femmes? Hommes? Trans?)
Ce sujet est vraiment très _queer_  


> , puis m'a léché longuement.


Ca c'est du fayotage pour éviter ll'exclusion des verts..
C'est petit
Ca se confirme là


> A l'attention des nioubs Belges : notez bien que P.F était déjà modérateur à l'époque. Il va sans dire que profiter du statut de nationalité pour lécher les verts que vous pourriez croiser serait très mal vu. Par contre, rien n'interdit de se lécher entre bleus.


Autre hyopothèse : 
C'est peut être inspiré du sport 
( vous savez , ces déploiments affectifs dès qu'il y a un but de marqué.)

il y a une autre possibilité
Cela pourrait être la tentative de cette personne , de lancer un mouvement internet d'happening communautaire. je le dis autrement:

Après les free hugs  les free licks?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ce sujet est vraiment tr&#232;s _queer_



Note que pour le moment, il n'a &#233;t&#233; nullement question de refaire la d&#233;co de quelque int&#233;rieur que ce soit !


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2007)

J'ai un doute.

Dernièrement Doqueville est passé me voir. Or, un matin, ouvrant les yeux je l'ai vu au pied de mon lit en train d'extraire une langue énorme de sa cavité buccale. Le temps de remettre en place l'organe (ce qui a bien pris une dizaine de minutes) il m'a ensuite expliqué que c'était une habitude qu'il avait prise à la fréquentation du P.F. mentionné plus haut.

Cela devient inquiétant.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Note que pour le moment, il n'a &#233;t&#233; nullement question de refaire la d&#233;co de quelque int&#233;rieur que ce soit !


Ah naaan , TibomonG4
Ca c'est un jeu de " maux"  trop facile 
( et jamais fait  )

Quand &#224; la l&#233;chouille effectivement pour l'instant elle est ...externe ( mais pas forc&#233;ment &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur)
Il y a ambigu&#239;t&#233;: c'&#233;tait  _dans_ un restau , et _dans_ le m&#233;tro


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah naaan , TibomonG4
> Ca c'est un jeu de " maux"  trop facile
> ( et jamais fait  )



 :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( il y a bien sur d'autres possibilités : par exemple  nostalgie  de son aventure, purement sexuelle , avec *Lulu la Nantaise* ( et/ou Bob le marin voire les 2), démonstration destinée à l'éducation de ses compagnons de voyage métropolitain


_
c'est qui elle ? comment ça se fesses* que je ne la connaissois point ? Elle traine sur le quai* ? 




*blague pur beurre au sel de Guérande
_


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4410863 a dit:
			
		

> _
> c'est qui elle ? comment &#231;a se fesses* que je ne la connaissois point ? Elle traine sur le quai* ?
> 
> 
> ...



Monsieur Alem : je vous rappelle que ce fil est destin&#233; &#224; recueillir les t&#233;moignages et conseils pour des &#233;changes harmonieux entre les Francais, majoritaires &#224; l'AE et les deux plus grands myst&#232;res de l'humanit&#233; : les Suisses et les Belges.

Vos histoires navrantes de co&#239;ts avec des femmes de petite vertu sur des quais malodorants  ne regardent que vous et &#233;ventuellement votre banquier. Je vous rappelle que votre r&#233;putation n'&#233;tant plus &#224; faire en la mati&#232;re, des pointes de Bretagne &#224; Zanzibar, vous risquez par de tels propos de plonger l'ensemble de vos coll&#232;gues mod&#233;rateurs dans la g&#234;ne, pour certains, dans l'envie pour d'autres. Vous seriez bien avis&#233; &#224; l'avenir de cesser vos t&#233;moignages en public et de vous cantonner aux MP afin de nous faire profiter de vos essais horizontaux, assortis de photos et des tarifs, &#224; toutes fins utiles.


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Conseil suivant : ... filez retrouver un Belge. Eux sont correctement chaussés ...


Exact.
Tout le monde sait que dans une noce belge,
on reconnait facilement le marié
parce qu'il est le seul à avoir des baskets neuves !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Ah non. Tout le monde ne savait pas. La basket est la pompe nationale belge ?


----------



## Lila (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4410904 a dit:
			
		

> La basket est la pompe nationale belge ?




...et la chlapette pour la suisse....


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

_Pr&#233;cision utile, il faut diff&#233;rencier 4 sortes de Belges : les gens qui mangent du Pot'Je Vleesch (&#231;a existe aussi en France, je vous rassure), les gens qui boivent du peket et ceux qui h&#233;sitants fr&#233;quentent un fritkot de la Place Flagey&#8230; et ceux que la France a malgr&#233; elle assimil&#233;s

Historiquement, les deux peuplades ont essay&#233; de nous envahir mais si Les Belges &#233;taient les plus braves parmi les peuples de Gaule, les Suisses malgr&#233; leur vell&#233;it&#233;s mercenariales sont toujours les moins robustes de ces m&#234;mes peuples. :rateau: (LeSqual except&#233; ! )

Les Suisses tent&#232;rent bien de rejoindre les Charentes pour pantoufler un peu (o&#249; l'on voit d&#233;j&#224; leur manque de go&#251;t pour les jolies chaussures) mais &#233;chaud&#233;s par quelques jeunes Vandales du c&#244;t&#233; de Vaux-en-Velin, ils firent dans leurs braies et retourn&#232;rent rapidement dans leurs montagnes dans des borborygmes qu'on app&#234;lera plus tard Valaisan et Romanche  (n'essayez pas de discuter, tirez d'abord comme dirait Clint Eastwood ou John Wayne).
(d'o&#249; l'expression picarde : "tu me fais braire !" ou "arr&#234;te de braire !" )

Les Belges par contre r&#233;ussirent &#224; s'implanter dans une r&#233;gion mar&#233;cageuse avant de devenir sinistr&#233;e de houille mais sans ail que les Francs appel&#232;rent Flandre Maritime, la l&#233;gende dit que les Belges &#233;taient tellement alcoolis&#233;s que les voyant tous tanguer les Francs pensaient que le sol &#233;tait soumis &#224; la houle (&#224; la houille voyons ! ). Les Rois de France n'ayant rien &#224; faire d'une r&#233;gion qui ne produisait pas encore de patates ou de charbon et seulement de la b&#234;te rave*, des fromages odorants  :affraid: ou une plante dont on fait blanchir les feuilles pour boire les racines**  laiss&#232;rent la r&#233;gion &#224; l'abandon jusqu'&#224; ce que Zola s'en inqui&#234;te un peu. N&#233;anmoins, le royaume de France laissa &#224; son ennemi le duch&#233; de Bourgogne le soin de tenir les plus alcooliques de ces peuples apr&#232;s une limite d&#233;nomm&#233;e Ki&#232;vrin (mauvaise orthographe de K&#233;vin, les picards adorent Melrose Place mais ne savent pas &#233;crire) afin de se pr&#233;munir d'une contagion des belles r&#233;gions du 9-3.

C'est pour cel&#224;, cher compatriote fran&#231;ais repr&#233;sentant macgeneration qu'il ne faudra pas que tu sois choqu&#233; de rencontrer un autre fran&#231;ais membre de macgeneration affubl&#233; d'un patronyme aussi trouble que Vanderdonckt,  Vanhoutte, Vanderhaegen, De Groote, Claeyssens,  voire m&#234;me d'entendre un de tes compatriotes r&#233;fractaires prononcer des trucs comme Pot'je Vleesch, wassingue, Rijsel, fricandelle*** ! Ce sera juste que tu as affaire &#224; un m&#233;lange franco-belge et c'est l&#224; qu'il faudra faire attention : tu pourras te moquer des suisses voire m&#234;me des belges mais selon ton interlocuteur te moquer plut&#244;t des flamands, plutots des wallons. Dans tous les cas, si tu ne sais pas, moque-toi des brussellois !

Pour les belges qui mangent du Pot'je Vleesch ou du Waterzoi, ne cherche pas, tu ne comprendras m&#234;me pas ce qu'ils te disent&#8230; 
Pour ceux qui boivent du peket, sois fort mon ami, ceux-l&#224; l&#234;chent des barres d'acier d&#232;s potron-minet
pour ceux qui fr&#233;quente un fritkot place Flagey, tu les reconnaitras : c'est comme des Parisiens mais qui parlent bizarrement
Pour les assimil&#233;s, rends-toi &#224; l'AEC, tu verras les verts qui descendent de grands verres de Bi&#232;re belges&#8230; par nostalgie&#8230; 

* les Belges savent s'amuser d'un rien
** et ils aiment &#231;a&#8230; de la nourriture &#224; Kawik pourtant ! 
*** moi j'pr&#233;f&#232;re au wallonisant fricadelle ! 
_


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4410926 a dit:
			
		

> _Pour les assimil&#233;s, rends-toi &#224; l'AEC, tu verras les verts qui descendent de grands verres de Bi&#232;re belges&#8230; par nostalgie&#8230;
> 
> _


l&#224; je peux t&#233;moigner c'est assez exact mais c'est pas tellement par nostalgie , c'est surtout par grandes gorg&#233;es !
Bon , sauf un ou 2 , mais l&#224; c'est normal ,&#224; on a droit au numero de Calimero , ( les traites &#224; payer, nouveau DD , nouveau nano, la fianc&#233;e etc)   et autres falacieuses excuses pour ne pas suivre le rythme ( soutenu , soutenu)  et ensuite  faire un topo sur_ cartels bi&#232;re et distribution de bi&#232;res de petites brasseries _
( sujet in&#233;puisable et strat&#233;gie efficace pour faire le vide)


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

_je n'ai jamais pourtant aborder le sujet de InBrev avec toi&#8230;   
_


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2007)

Fil instructif et utile qui devrait pouvoir nous éviter toute forme d'impair avec nos amis les étrangers dont les us, coutumes, moeurs, pratiques alimentaires, modes de reproduction peuvent parfois susciter notre étonnement.

Or, comme l'Apple Expo semble être un immense melting pot, serait-il possible d'avoir, outre sur les Suisses et les Belges (que je salue), des informations sur les sujets de la Principauté d'Andorre, sur les Luxembourgeois, les Rodriguais, les Malgaches de Tulear, les Monégasques, les Réunionnais qui habitent dans les Hauts, les habitants de Saint-Marin, les Vaticanais et surtout les Vaticanaises, les heureux administrés de cette commune trépidante qu'est Caluire et Cuire ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2007)

Pour certaines des contr&#233;es sus nomm&#233;es , c'est pratique, un petit livre sur _" us et coutumes de nos amis les russes" _devrait suffire


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Or, comme l'Apple Expo semble être un immense melting pot, serait-il possible d'avoir, outre sur les Suisses et les Belges (que je salue), des informations sur les sujets de la Principauté d'Andorre, sur les Luxembourgeois, les Rodriguais, les Malgaches de Tulear, les Monégasques, les Réunionnais qui habitent dans les Hauts, les habitants de Saint-Marin, les Vaticanais et surtout les Vaticanaises, les heureux administrés de cette commune trépidante qu'est Caluire et Cuire ?



Pour ce qui est de Caluire-et-Cuire, il convient effectivement de s'attarder.
Ce territoire, réunit en 1852, rassemble le quartier de Cuire, qui appartenait auparavant à la Commune de la Croix-Rousse, et la commune de Caluire, qui servait de déchèterie aux gardes suisses de Rilleux-la-Pape.
Tandis que la commune de la Croix-Rousse et Cuire fut au départ une possession de sa majesté le Duc de Savoie, souverain à cheval sur les alpes, et au galop dans la plaine.
De ces origines helvètes et piémontaises, Caluire-et-Cuire aurait pu tirer gloire et avantage. Sauf que ces habitants sont restés à Jamais les descendants des ébouers de Rilleux-la-Pape et des plantons de Sathonay-Camp.
L'admission de Caluire-et-Cuire dans l'Union Européenne a été plusieurs fois refusée, en raisons de ces origines troubles.
Alors que la République de la Croix-Rousse est membre de la très influente association des pays dirigés par des femmes, et qu'elle a fait montre de sa vivacité permanente en refusant les parcmètres de la mairie bolvechique et en empêchant un candidat de la République de faire pipi sur le gros caillou.

Vous rencontrerez certainement des Croix-Roussiens à l'AE. Abordez sans crainte tous les sujets de conversation, à l'exception des boules, qu'ils ont grosses et bosselées, et de la Levrette, un théâtre aujourd'hui disparu.

Quand au Caluire-et-Cuiriens, aucun souci, ils ont tous des pécés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Jéviter de lui dire "Viens dîner chez moi _(ou ailleurs selon votre libre choix)_"   sous peine de le voir débarquer en fin de matinée... Et oui! En Hevlètie, nous *soûpons* le soir, nous ne dînons pas...



Pas de problème, en France aussi, nous soupons ... après avoir diné et être allé au spectacle, en fin de soirée, donc, car contrairement à vous autres, indigènes de régions reculées et sauvages, nous autres Français civilisés (tiens   j'ai fait un pléonasme), nous prenons notre souper à l'heure tardive qui convient au quatrième repas de la journée.

Donc, pour rester dans le fil ... euh ... du fil, le conseil que je donnerais aux helvètes égarés à l'AE, ce sera d'éviter d'inviter des français à souper pendant l'expo, elle ferme beaucoup trop tôt pour que ça soit possible sans aller diner avant :mouais: 


Service


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Sauf erreur&#8230; tu n'es pas dans le fil. Ici, il s'agit bien de donner des conseils aux membres fran&#231;ais du forum qui par le plus fortuit des hasards pourrait &#234;tre amen&#233; &#224; croiser su suisse ou du belge sur le stand du pommier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4411355 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur tu n'es pas dans le fil. Ici, il s'agit bien de donner des conseils aux membres français du forum qui par le plus fortuit des hasards pourrait être amené à croiser su suisse ou du belge sur le stand du pommier.



Oui, je sais, mais comme la réciprocité joue dans un croisement (le suisse ou le belge que le français croise, croise lui même nécessairement un français, sans quoi ... Alors, je me suisse permis de prendre les devants, certains français pouvant aussi avoir une sensibilité à fleur de peau, et certains rares suisses et belges (bon, surtout des suisses) ayant ici démontrés qu'ils étaient capables de construire des phrases de plus de trois mots, on ne peut exclure de croiser un de ceux ci à l'évènementiel considéré : principe de précaution oblige !


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2007)

Euh.... y a des Crois&#233;s &#224; A.E?

 il est vrai que d&#233;fendre le Mac peut &#234;tre  parfois une Croisade;  et que des rencontres zinternationales peuvent &#234;tre propices &#224; divers croisements divers sur lesquels je ne m'&#233;tendrai pas ( ou alors en charmante compagnie si affinit&#233;s)

 un des croisements essentiel : au comptoir du P****   

( note ceci peut s'appliquer &#224; 2 endroits pr&#233;cis , le Pommier et le Pascalou)

L&#224;  on reste courtois,  on commence une conversation diplomatiquement neutre : 

Au Pommier: _C'est toi LE Lionel?_
( hmmmm , p'tete pas ca)

plus suave : _Vous venez souvent ici?_
c'est sans risques ( enfin ...encore que ca d&#233;pend des accents...)


Au Pascalou
Engager au bar une conversation conviviale afin de briser la glace
_comment ca? Que 25 cl , et pourquoi pas un galopin tant que tu y es? Zetes tous comme ca dans ton pays?_
( euh non , p'tete pas ca)
voyons, voyons , voyons

Montrer un int&#233;r&#234;t envers "l'Autre " ( au sens lacanien)
_Et dans votre contr&#233;es sauvages  vous buvez vraiment ca?_
L&#224; ca brise la glace
(sur le nez, le votre)


----------



## kisbizz (20 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas de problème, en France aussi, nous soupons ... après avoir diné et être allé au spectacle, en fin de soirée, nous prenons notre souper à l'heure tardive qui convient au *quatrième* repas de la journée.



toi t'es plus mon copain: et des gouters  (de 10 h et de 16h) qui sont considerés comme des repas , si , si monsieur !!  t'en fais quoi ?    

tu veux a jamais me priver de mon chocolat noir/nutella ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu veux a jamais me priver de mon chocolat noir/nutella ? :mouais:


Tu veux renoncer à jamais à l'espoir d'être séduisante après 50 ans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> toi t'es plus mon copain: et des gouters  (de 10 h et de 16h) qui sont considerés comme des repas , si , si monsieur !!  t'en fais quoi ?
> 
> tu veux a jamais me priver de mon chocolat noir/nutella ? :mouais:



J'en fais des en-cas, comme ça, tu ne te prives de rien, mais franchement, tartiner du Nutella© sur du chocolat noir, même les suisses et les belges n'avaient pas osé ! :affraid:


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux renoncer à jamais à l'espoir d'être séduisante après 50 ans ?



_tu devrais peut-être arrêter de lui montrer l'exemple ! 

   :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4411483 a dit:
			
		

> _tu devrais peut-être arrêter de lui montrer l'exemple !
> 
> :love:_


Ah, mais je suis un homme moi, c'est toute la différence : gros ou maigre, petit ou grand, chauve ou crinière au vent, vieillir ne pourra que m'arranger mon chat.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tartiner du Nutella© sur du chocolat noir, même les suisses et les belges n'avaient pas osé ! :affraid:


non , mais les italiens oui 
j'ai un souvenir d'avoir commandé (et entierement mangé )  en dessert une  pizza calzone ( et énorme en plus): nutella + marscapone+ chocolat noir.+ saquce choco par dessus.
Hallucinant
-------------------
et  je précise le gouter et /ou en cas  c'est international ( et à toute heure  )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Ouais&#8230; enfin une alsacienne d'origine italienne, aussi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

... ayant heberger 3 petits suisses durant cet ete.

Premiere chose, pour mettre a l'aise un petit suisse, brancher votre reveil matin afin de vous lever en meme temps que lui (c'est a dire le matin). Sinon, le petit suisse se met a tourner en rond en attendant que le francais daigne sortir une patte de son lit. Le suisse est un leve - tot (je n'irais pas jusqu'a dire que c'est un psychorigide de la pendule mais presque ) ....
Deuxiement, ne dites pas que vous ne voulez pas qu'il ramene du chocolat parce que cela constipe et accelere la formation des varices et des pustules, il risque de se vexer.
Troisiement, donnez lui du houblon raffine le plus vite possible et offrez lui une bouteille de picon, il aime bien et chez lui y'en a pas. Cependant, pas le matin, cette strategie ne marche pas, le suisse souhaite garder toute son energie pour la journee.
Quatriemement, montrez lui les cas sociaux de votre region, vos copains, ils adore 
! Il les prendra en photo et les invitera a venir en suisse. Par contre il faut ensuite etre patient avec le copain qu'il parlera sans cesse des gazelles qu'il a vu passer,  et qu'il aurait suivi au bout du monde si seulement  il ne travaillait pas ce lundi la ...   (degats collateraux de la version feminine du suisse)
Cinquiemement, trouver un bon resto, faites une bonne bouffe avec beaucoup de viande, beaucoup de vin, beaucoup de copain et un gros frelon (par soucis du detail, cela fait tres campagnard et vrai donc francais) car le suisse ne connait que la viande selofanee et sous vide ah ... les barbecue au bord du lac leman avec mamy ...
Sixiemement, trouver un truc marrant, genre montrer lui un tire bouchon et dites lui qu'on l'appelle un charles de gaulle, il va trouver cela extraordinaire ! Ou une photo de votre grand pere prise par un journaliste suisse, cela le rendra tout chose.

Oh il y aurait beaucoup a dire mais en regle general le suisse se marie avec tout, il est autant a l'aise dans le fin fond du beaujolais a discuter avec maman qu'en pleine ville bourgeoise au milieu des passants. Il sait se tenir, ne fait pas pipi partout, est tres propre sur lui et emerveillera vos copains par son accent !

Le suisse c'est bon mangez en !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

doublon


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2007)

Conseil aux Fran&#231;ais qui iront &#224; Apple Expo.

Pour ne pas commettre d'impair en rencontrant un Belge ou un Suisse, il faut avoir pr&#233;sents &#224; l'esprit ces quelques &#233;l&#233;ments recueillis sur le site d'une encyclop&#233;die tr&#232;s pris&#233;e.

Ainsi les Belges ne seraient que des sortes de Suisses. Apr&#232;s la disparition des dinosaures, les premi&#232;res peuplades suisses se sont r&#233;fugi&#233;es dans les marais de Hallstatt o&#249; les hommes s'occupaient &#224; fabriquer des ustensiles, des bijoux et des objets vari&#233;s qu'ils prenaient grand soin d'enfouir dans la vase, on se demande bien pourquoi. Ensuite apparurent les harengs saurs et, pour &#233;tancher leur soif, de nombreux Suisses migr&#232;rent vers une contr&#233;e nordique o&#249; l'on savait faire la bi&#232;re. L'&#233;volution les rendit un peu plus joufflus et poilus, ils prirent alors le nom de Belges. Leurs descendants font parfois preuve de na&#239;vet&#233;, par exemple certains sont persuad&#233;s que "Alpes" est une marque de frites industrielles et m&#234;me que "L&#233;man" est une boussole &#224; eau ! Pourtant chacun sait que la boussole fut rapport&#233;e de Chine par le grand explorateur suisse Guillaume Tell qui la fixa sur la t&#234;te de son fils pour qu'il ne perde pas le nord.

Retenez surtout que le trait de caract&#232;re essentiel des Belges comme des Suisses est la gentillesse.
Soyez gentils &#224; votre tour, ils vous payeront un coup &#224; boire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, la seule diff&#233;rence notable entre les suisses et les belges, outre la diff&#233;rence g&#233;ographique de r&#233;sidence, c'est que les suisses ont des maisons de la culture, alors que les belges ont une marine, sinon, ce sont quasiment les m&#234;mes, hein !

Va douc'ment, c'est tout bon ... Une fois ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

Donc, notre berg&#232;re pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e &#224; bien retenu les le&#231;ons de ce fil. Voici Stargazer (de dos) film&#233; pendant qu'il met tous les bons conseils de ce fil en pratique 




Il s'applique, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

J'ai cru à un moment que Web'O parlait à Chewbacca !


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai cru à un moment que Web'O parlait à Chewbacca !


Oui, par signes !....


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2007)

ben oui 
le mouvement de la main droite signifie
_Olala , stargazer t'aurais pas comme  pris  du bide? faut  ralentir la biere et  les daiquiris _
ou encore 

_" tain , elle est belle ta sacoche pourquoi tu veux pas que je la vois?_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

C'est pas sympa de poster ce genre de photos. Après, les gens vont s'imaginer que Stargazer est très grand.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2007)

Tenez, je crois que ce post a toute sa place ici


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

Je suis toujours le dernier informé ! Je ne savais pas que Web'o était avec Stargazer !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis toujours le dernier informé ! Je ne savais pas que Web'o était avec Stargazer !


Tu es le premier déformé, ça équilibre.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

Mais ca fait longtemps qu'ils sont ensemble ?!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais ca fait longtemps qu'ils sont ensemble ?!


L'un dans l'autre, ça doit faire quelques semaines, quelques mois tout au plus.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'un dans l'autre, ça doit faire quelques semaines, quelques mois tout au plus.



Quelle horreur....


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais ca fait longtemps qu'ils sont ensemble ?!



Bah, oui... mon dieu que le temps passe vite. :rose:


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'un dans l'autre, ça doit faire quelques semaines, quelques mois tout au plus.





Amok a dit:


> Quelle horreur....


Y'a bien des assemblages très incertains, déjà... 
Alors...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'un dans l'autre, ça doit faire quelques semaines, quelques mois tout au plus.



L'un dans l'autre, depuis quelques mois... faut sortir des fois... au moins pour nettoyer les outils !!!

Bande de dégueulasses !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pas sympa de poster ce genre de photos. Après, les gens vont s'imaginer que Stargazer est très grand.



Ben, là; la perspective l'écrase un peu, mais *il est* très grand, à vue de nez, au moins 1m88/90


----------



## kisbizz (1 Octobre 2007)

est que tulmonde a suivi les conseils  ou il y a eu des derapages ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> est que tulmonde a suivi les conseils  ou il y a eu des derapages ?



Ben, tout allait bien, jusqu'au moment o&#249; un membre aussi &#233;minent que parisien s'est trouv&#233; confront&#233; avec un couple ... mixte, un suisse mari&#233; avec une belge, qui cherchaient le stand Moulinex dans les all&#233;es. Apr&#232;s 9 heures et 18 minutes d'explications laborieuses, ayant commenc&#233; par "&#199;a n'est pas le salon des arts m&#233;nagers ici ..."(je passe le reste des dialogues, j'ai pas envie que Benjamin me facture un serveur neuf), notre membre s'est enfui en pleurant, apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre bri&#232;vement renseign&#233; sur les offres ADSL disponibles au p&#244;le nord :casse:

Ensuite, le RAID est intervenu pour circonvenir le couple, pensant &#224; une offensive psychologique terroriste. On a du faire venir six ambulances de Ste Anne, pour faire hospitaliser d'urgence les malheureux gendarmes, sujets &#224; une d&#233;pression avec tendance suicidaire aussi subite qu'inattendue, tandis que le couple suspect se fondait dans la foule et disparaissait. :hosto:

Deux cas graves  et tout aussi subits de n&#233;vrose obsessionnelle incurable observ&#233;s chez des guichetiers de la gare de Lyon donnent &#224; penser aux policiers de la brigade anti-terroriste que le couple diabolique est reparti en Suisse par le train. L'enqu&#234;te se poursuit. :modo:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ensuite, le RAID est intervenu pour circonvenir le couple,


Esciousez moi , mais c'était l'Appeul expo
Alors voir un couple circonvenu ( en un mot) par des disques durs en RAID , rien de surprenant
( et hop je sors)


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2007)

Tant qu'ils sont pas concat&#233;n&#233;s... Tout va bien


----------

